# Moyu Tangpo



## SHualong (Nov 5, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/?refid=13
Moyu facebook announced the Moyu Tangpo. It says it will have seamless technology.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll defiantly get this


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 5, 2015)

DELToS said:


> I'll defiantly get this



Lol Defiantly get this, I think you mean definitely.


----------



## gokkar (Nov 5, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Lol Defiantly get this, I think you mean definitely.



Nah, I'm pretty sure he means that people are gonna tell him not to get it, but he's gonna do it anyway.

Actually though, I'm looking forward to this cube!


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 5, 2015)

Weird that the Lingpo didn't follow the standard moyu naming system, but this appears to.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm tempted to get it, this would be the first time that I get a puzzle when it first comes out, just because my Shishuang is kinda bad now and I don't like neither the Dayan nor the LingPo...

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## DELToS (Nov 5, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Lol Defiantly get this, I think you mean definitely.



Yes, I meant definitely


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 5, 2015)

DELToS said:


> Yes, I meant definitely



http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/

Sorry.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 5, 2015)

OH I THINK THAT I FOUND MYSELF A DAYAN-KILLER!

maybe
hopefully
probably not tbh


----------



## DELToS (Nov 5, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> http://www.d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/
> 
> Sorry.



ha. ha.


----------



## Aysha (Nov 7, 2015)

They added the image


----------



## starcuber (Nov 7, 2015)

Aysha said:


> View attachment 5613



it is a tanglong turned into a 2x2 (tanglong +2x2 = tangpo)

i might not be my main


----------



## mns112 (Nov 7, 2015)

SHualong said:


> https://m.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/?refid=13
> Moyu facebook announced the Moyu Tangpo. It says it will have seamless technology.



I think they said seamless appearance.

Whatever that means.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 7, 2015)

mns112 said:


> I think they said seamless appearance.
> 
> Whatever that means.



The seamless technology is a different way of assembling things. Instead of traditional three piece corners, the corners are more like FangShi cubes where the corners are in three pieces, but the base is separate. (I think) Like this https://scontent.fper2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12087995_556610824492868_999496161923133176_n.jpg?oh=d8372ad93923b91df416d28285ba2bdb&oe=56C0EED0


----------



## scarbzscope (Nov 8, 2015)

I've always been slightly disappointed by the Moyu cubes i've used in the past. Probably still gonna get it though!


----------



## Cubix8988 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## DELToS (Dec 17, 2015)

My TangPo comes today


----------



## ljacob332 (Dec 17, 2015)

I tink the florian mods are to small, lol. Im sticking with my fanghsi shishuang.


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 17, 2015)

I got mine yesterday. I thought it was small but it's the same as the lingpo. There are far fewer internal catches and only a few external. A little work with a file and I won't have any excuses for my slow solves.


----------

